# Dog does not like cold wet rocks



## Jkappel84 (Jul 1, 2013)

Please Help! I have a 9 month old South African Boerboel puppy. She is great and very smart. We house broke her and created an area for her to go to the bathroom made of a 8x4 gravel area. We walk her out to the area and she goes right away. Shes not quite to the point where she goes right for it on her own but she does go right away. When we were housebreaking her sometimes it would take 15 minutes to get her to go so we put up a canopy over the area so we werent standing in the pouring rain or snow while we waited for her to go. Now we took the canopy down because she has been going right away. However, whenever its raining for some reason she doesnt want to go on the rocks. If I can get her on the rocks she holds one paw up and stares at me and wont go. However, when i let her run around the yard she eventually will stop and go which defeats the whole purpose of the rocks. When its not raining out she never goes anywhere except for when we bring her over to the rocks. Does anyone have any ideas on how to get her over this whole cold wet rocks thing? Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

My dogs always hated going outside in the rain or cold if it was nice and warm and comfy inside. Over time, they learn to simply go about their business as quickly as possible. If you want her to go on cold, wet rocks, then you may have to keep her on them until she eventually goes, and then give her lots of treats and praise. Eventually, she'll probably figure things out, but she's still likely to choose another spot if she can. I mean, would you want to go on the cold, wet rocks if there was a choice to go somewhere else?


----------



## seaboxador (Sep 23, 2012)

Sorry, but why did you create a gravel area for your dog to go to the bathroom?


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

seaboxador said:


> Sorry, but why did you create a gravel area for your dog to go to the bathroom?


That's what I was wondering..


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Is there a reason you can't just keep the canopy up? My dog doesn't like wet paws in the grass. If it's really bad out, he'll just refuse to go out until the rain lets up, and will pee on the walk way rather than have to stand in the wet grass. Sometimes we'll carry the spoiled mutt to the mulch under the trees, and he'll go there (but he won't walk there himself). 

I don't see what the big deal is about the OP having a designated non-grass potty area. No yellow spots on the lawn! I've known people to train their dog to go on pavement for that reason, and I know I've read other threads where dog owners have designated sand or mulch or pebble areas in their yard for potty time, not to mention just "designated potty areas" regardless of what the surface is.


----------



## Capri142 (Jun 14, 2013)

Now my pup, Molly, now 7 mos old is ok with walking in the rain, walking in puddles or on wet grass however she will not walk or jump over anything metal. She walks around all metal grates. The pier that we dock our sailboat has a 6" metal grate crossing it about halfway down, she refuses to go beyond this or jump over it. I could make a square of metal sheeting on the ground around here and it would be as or more effective than an electric fence..............go figure.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Heh, Caeda won't go on the lawn when it is raining, she'll hold it all day, though for unknown reasons if I go for a walk into the field she'll happily bolt across the lawn through really tall wet grass no problem and come out soaked. Go figure lol. I've also considered doing a designated potty area that is gravel to deal with Caeda's anti-wet grass sentiments. 
All I can suggest for the OP though is either put the canopy back up or wait it out, and treat profusely when the dog does go on cold wet rocks.


----------

